# Suggestions on bunny houses...



## countrygirl44062 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello, I need some suggestions, please. We have 3 house bunnies. A french lop doe that is about 4 yrs old, a holland lop buck that is about 8 months old (he is was neutered last month) and a holland lop doe that is about a yr and half old...We live in a small trailer and my bunnies are taking up ALOT of space. I was hoping that once I had my buck neutered that i would be able to at the very least houses the 2 Hollands together but he is still very sexually aggressive toward the doe...The two older ones are less likely to come out of their cages where as my younger baby LOVES to come out of his cage to the point that he has figured out how to open it on his own...I would like to consolidate some how maybe stacked cages or something of the sort but am not finding any ideas on the internet...maybe I am searching wrong...does anyone have any suggestions on how to consolidate so that all bunnies are happy????


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 27, 2012)

You may be able to bond your buck with one of your does, but that usually goes easier if the girls are spayed. The girls' hormones can get in the way of bonding. (Spaying is also important for the does for health reasons. Some say that unspayed buns will have half the lifespan of those spayed) If you want to bond the boy with one of the girls, you should let him choose which one. It depends on the buns as to who will bond with whom. OR, if the girls are both spayed, it could be the girls who decide to get along.

Either way, if you get 2 of them to bond, then you can cut down to just 2 cages. It is possible to stack cages, but sometimes the presence of a third bunny can cause problems with the bonded pair. The 2 cages MAY need to be kept in separate areas. 

NIC cages are probably the easiest way to make a roomy cage that doesn't take up too much floor space. These can be configured many ways to fit what space you have. Since you can make multiple levels, bunnies should be getting plenty of space. 

Here's a sample of one I made. You can see mine is 2 grids by 4 grids. That can change to fit what space you have. You can also add additional levels. Mine is 3 high, but you could go 4 or 5 high.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow that is really fancy I love it! What do you use to cover each story? Looks soft like carpet but I can't tell.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 27, 2012)

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Wow that is really fancy I love it! What do you use to cover each story? Looks soft like carpet but I can't tell.



Thanks! Yes, it's just extra carpet. Some people put wood underneath but it's not necessary. Others use wood with stick vinyl on top, or fleece.

The bottom is just roll linoleum (with edges outside of walls so buns can't get to edge and chew it). :rabbithop


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2012)

here's my NIC condo:






there's no limit to how many different designs can be created with NIC grids! if you'd like to look at more of our members' cages, here's a great thread to browse - http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/your-2012-cages-youve-made-64844/

the best deal on grids these days is at sears (you have to order online to get the sale price, which is $17.59 for 23 grids, but you can do site-to-store to avoid the outrageous shipping fees) - http://www.sears.com/stor-floor-sta...p-00913332000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a video that I found very useful and that shows stacking cages. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbt7G4252i0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbt7G4252i0[/ame]

Hope it works.


----------



## countrygirl44062 (Dec 30, 2012)

Love the ideas thanks, I will have show them to my husband and see if he can come up with something...It seems that Kix (my buck) has taken a liking to my daughter French Lop (Gracie)...She however does like either of the other bunnies...I tried to have her out at the same time as Kix and he was at one end of the room and she was at the other...as soon as my daughter took her hands off Gracie she attacked Kix...We never tried that again since Gracie is larger than my Kix. I didn't want her to seriously hurt him. I asked the vet about it and she said that with Gracie being almost 5 yrs old that it was unlikely that she would ever get along with either of our younger bunnies...We rearranged out living room yesterday and it seemed to give us more room and give the bunnies more room to run when they are out during the day...I am still trying Kix with my youngest daughter's bunny, Shadow...she doesn't seem to be as aggressive as Gracie...I am guess that is because of age. Kix and Shadow do play together after Kix gets over the initial urge to hump her...she will chase him and vice versa...Shadow however has to be watched because she has a serious chewing habit particularly wires!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Are your girls spayed -- especially the one you are trying to bond with Kix?


----------

